# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Ну наконец-то, смотрим убойный нокаут в исполнении Емельяненко.

## mishau_

Емельяненко снова в форме! Гибдд-гибдд ура!  Федор Емельяненко VS Сатоши Ишии. - YouTube

----------

